# 2006 WORLD SPEED SKATING CHAMPIONSHIPS-Sept. 1st & 2nd,



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

Can't wait for it....It's gonna be sweet!  Wish I could see the worlds.......golly they're fast...Joey Mantia just set a new record for the World Class Mens 300 meter time trial...26.140 sec.!  That's movin'! I get about 35 or so  ah well, practice makes perfect. gotta keep on training I guess.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ya, me too, pumped myself.....................although I"m more of a skateboarder myself................


----------

